# Money Clip Slingshot Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Raycarl Super Pouch, Tex Shooter Small Diameter Tubes.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Amazing, how you can take those little shooters and do your will with them. I salute you. You are a talented man. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

yoda using the force :bowdown:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Keep posting........enjoy watching the master shoot.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing talent!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Your left thumb is always like "why do you always scare me like this?!" Well I can assure you Dgui's left thumb, you're safe.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Had to watch the video to see what you were talking about and I see that thumb is in the path of that projectile. Active shooting and turning the pouch overrides what would be a disaster.



Btoon84 said:


> Your left thumb is always like "why do you always scare me like this?!" Well I can assure you Dgui's left thumb, you're safe.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

dgui said:


> Had to watch the video to see what you were talking about and I see that thumb is in the path of that projectile. Active shooting and turning the pouch overrides what would be a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your level of awesomeness overrides any potential disaster


----------

